# Please ID these birds



## gam101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Greetings!

Could someone please ID these birds? I am hoping to keep one as a pet. So, any pointers there would go a long way. 

Yes, I am newbie to keeping birds as pets. 

Thank you.

-gam101


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to pf!
Not so good at birds are they falcons perhaps?

If they are birds of prey I presume they need a lot of looking after and training, hope someone who can help will be along soon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm no expert but they look like a falcon to me.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

They do look like falcons, but what are they doing in a cage?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

They are kestrels, they shouldn't be kept in a cage like that, its so cruel Where abouts are you? I'm guessing these birds aren't in the UK? If they've been captured from the wild they need to go to a wildlife hospital for rehabilitation & release. They belong in the wild. Is there anyway you could help them?


..


.


----------



## gam101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you...I hope someone can ID too! 



delca1 said:


> Welcome to pf!
> Not so good at birds are they falcons perhaps?
> 
> If they are birds of prey I presume they need a lot of looking after and training, hope someone who can help will be along soon


----------



## gam101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kestrels! Thank you! 

Yes, I am sorry that are in that state too. I am not sure what I can do for them.  I am presuming they are not local to the wildlife of the Middle East.  So, its a risk releasing them into the wild

They were all up for sale, by the way.

I can help one perhaps, by raising it. Any help with that please?

Thank you, again.



noushka05 said:


> They are kestrels, they shouldn't be kept in a cage like that, its so cruel Where abouts are you? I'm guessing these birds aren't in the UK? If they've been captured from the wild they need to go to a wildlife hospital for rehabilitation & release. They belong in the wild. Is there anyway you could help them?
> 
> ..
> 
> .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gam101 said:


> Kestrels! Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I am sorry that are in that state too. I am not sure what I can do for them.  I am presuming they are not local to the wildlife of the Middle East.  So, its a risk releasing them into the wild
> 
> ...


Aw how sad, I thought it looked like they might be for sale. Common kestrel are a widespread species Gam, ive had a look & they are native to the Middle East, as is the lesser kestrel. I'm not an expert so unsure which species these birds are. Are there any wildlife rescues over there? I'm going to a wildlife crime conference tomorrow, lots of bird experts will be there. If I get an opportunity i'll see if I can get some good advice for you. .

,


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

They are kestrels, not lesser kestrels, they are local to the ME, and they need more space, and a lot more. They are not pets in the sense of people-oriented, but if you are going to keep one, it should work. Don't leave it in a pen. If you don't know what you are doing in this respect please do not take one on.


----------



## gam101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Appreciate the info. 

No, I certainly do not want to keep it in a cage. It's a bird & deserves its freedom. I was hoping to get a little into falconary (if I can), keep the bird open on a stand (if those are what they are called) without a cage around it.

Can you please tell me how old these are ? Or help me determine the youngest one from them? I have read it is easier to tame them if they are younger.

Too many questions....




Jonescat said:


> They are kestrels, not lesser kestrels, they are local to the ME, and they need more space, and a lot more. They are not pets in the sense of people-oriented, but if you are going to keep one, it should work. Don't leave it in a pen. If you don't know what you are doing in this respect please do not take one on.


----------



## gam101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Please do keep me posted on what you find at the conference... :thumbup1:



noushka05 said:


> Aw how sad, I thought it looked like they might be for sale. Common kestrel are a widespread species Gam, ive had a look & they are native to the Middle East, as is the lesser kestrel. I'm not an expert so unsure which species these birds are. Are there any wildlife rescues over there? I'm going to a wildlife crime conference tomorrow, lots of bird experts will be there. If I get an opportunity i'll see if I can get some good advice for you. .
> 
> ,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gam101 said:


> Appreciate the info.
> 
> No, I certainly do not want to keep it in a cage. It's a bird & deserves its freedom. I was hoping to get a little into falconary (if I can), keep the bird open on a stand (if those are what they are called) without a cage around it.
> 
> ...


You'd be better asking the experts on a falconry forum, there use to be a falconer on here but I'm afraid hes not on anymore. Heres a link to a forum - Falconry Forum


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gam101 said:


> Please do keep me posted on what you find at the conference... :thumbup1:


I will do. Hopefully there will be someone who might know if theres an organisation helping wildlife over there.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I asked around at the conference and the chap at the Birders Against Wildlife crime stand was so helpful. He gave me this leaflet with the details of the Ornithological Of the Middle East The Caucasus & Central Asia! He said to contact them. I've found their webpage for you Contact | osme

Theres actually going to be a meeting for them here in the UK, in Norfolk. Its quite a long way for me or I would go. Really hope they will give you some good advice or better still they can actively do something to save these poor kestrels. Good luck Gam & thank you for caring.

.


----------



## gam101 (Mar 20, 2015)

@ noushka05

Thank you again for all your help. I am going to follow-up with OSME. And just wanted you to know that I have joined a Falconry forum too.

Appreciate all the help again & I'll keep you posted how my learning goes...


----------

